# Aggressive mean Boer buck



## SDBoerGoats (Aug 22, 2013)

Hi there, been gone a while..... but still raising Boer goats! I had asked about a buck I owned last year, who was getting agressive and nasty. He was smashing gates, harassing the other bucks etc.

Well, he was sold about 2 months ago. And the lady who bought him calls me all the time telling me about him tearing down fences every day, smashing his head threw the walls of the 3 sided sheds, knocking the 4x4's down holding up the roof. She put him in with her other bucks and he literally will run them to death at feeding time, they are not allowed to eat, no matter how many piles of hay she puts out, he will run them from all of them. He did that at my house too. All my bucks were thin because they couldn't just stand somewhere peacefully and eat. She called again and said that they have put hotwire all around and he still wraps his horns in it and tears it down. He tore down a whole fence line last night again, and there was no one in the pen beside him to fight with. He was in a pen with the does and tore down the fence. 

He challenges them, but jumping up and down on his front feet. I think she said he rammed her one day and knocked her down. 
He did most of these behaviors at my place too, but he wasn't my buck, he belonged to my SIL. I didn't want him in with my buck, because he ran him all the time too. He would smash the other bucks in the ribs, the younger ones he would ram against our big boulders and hold them there. Now that he is gone, it is so peaceful. Sundance is out with the does right now, and I can go check the does daily and he is like one of the does, he is so calm. I scratch his back for a while when I am checking them. He is never babied or handled much except for trimming etc. But he has a completely different temperament. 

Remington is very well bred, and produces well. All our does had been bred to him last year and we had Grand Champion heavyweight, Grand Champion Midweight and Reserve Champion Midweight and Reserve Champion Market Goat at fair this year. 
He has a large place where he is, with junipers and boulders. I raised him the same way so I know space isn't his problem. Except he wants it all. If I would lock him up while I was doctoring does, and I mean in a quarter acre paddock where his barn was, he would throw a fit and ram the gate repeatedly. If the gate was opened he would calmly walk through, well, arrogantly I thought. To him a gate is to smash so he can have everything open. 
The lady wants to sell him back or trade him back. He wasn't mine to sell, but she did pick him up here. I do not want him back. 

Is there perhaps a reason for his behavior? Why is he so arrogant and nasty?  I know it's hormones, but he is like this all the time, not just breeding season. He wasn't allowed to get away with this behavior here towards people, I own a cattle prod! But the   terrorism of the other goats and destruction of property goes on when you're not there to do anything about it. 
Is there any thing that can be done to change him? Is there something you can give bucks to mellow them out?


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Aug 22, 2013)

a bullet?  

Okay, that was tacky and I apologize, but a buck like that is a danger to everyone - even himself.  I would seriously think twice about breeding to a goat with his temperment for fear of passing it on.  It might be a tiny bit more understandable while in rut- but if he does it year round he's just an a$$ and I don't know if you can train that out of him.  

Maybe your SIL can offer her a replacement animal or at least a partial refund and then send this guy to the auction barn?


----------



## Godsgrl (Aug 22, 2013)

frustratedearthmother said:
			
		

> a bullet?
> 
> Okay, that was tacky and I apologize, but a buck like that is a danger to everyone - even himself.  I would seriously think twice about breeding to a goat with his temperment for fear of passing it on.  It might be a tiny bit more understandable while in rut- but if he does it year round he's just an a$$ and I don't know if you can train that out of him.
> 
> Maybe your SIL can offer her a replacement animal or at least a partial refund and then send this guy to the auction barn?


I totally agree. After ending up on the wrong end of a very evil goat, I have to say life it too short (and too valuable) to waste on a dangerous animal. Even if his genes are great. Put him in the freezer, and move on. The stress that goat causes simply isn't worth it.


----------



## dhansen (Aug 22, 2013)

I would never keep a buck like that.  I don't care if he is in rut or not!  Any animal that I am scared of, needs to go bye-bye!


----------



## AshleyFishy (Aug 22, 2013)

I would tell the new owner he was sold as is and no returns.

But that goat most likely shouldn't be breeding.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Aug 22, 2013)

Sorry Ashley - I disagree.  

I consider it unethical to sell someone an animal that is dangerous or unfit for the reason that it was purchased.  I realize that the OP did not own the goat - his SIL did... but... those kind of deals are what give sellers a bad reputation, not to mention giving goats a bad reputation too!

I've sold plenty of animals and only had one person who was dissatisfied contact me later.  I sold a doe that the lady could never get bred.  I don't know if her buck was fertile - I don't know if she just didn't know what she was doing.  So, no questions asked - I let her pick a new doe and I even let her keep the original doe.  And, guess what?  She came back and bought more goats from me and brought friends.  I must have sold that group of people 6 or 7 goats between all of them.  But... I digress...

Selling someone a dangerous animal - when you KNOW he's dangerous - just isn't the right thing to do.  Just my opinion....


----------



## SDBoerGoats (Aug 22, 2013)

Well, my SIL had made an appointment with her for his pickup and for the express reason of explaining his different behavior problems. ( I found this out after I called to tell them she had picked him up and left a check.)  He lives out of state. She called to tell me she was coming on the appointed day, then called a few hours later and moved it up a couple days. My SIL was pretty upset that she had done this, he really wanted to meet and talk to her before she took him. She asked me to be honest with her and tell her if he tore down fences, I said look at them, they are in like new condition. Because he had never ever done that. He was ramming a young buck when she was here, she saw him. No one was dishonest with her in any way, and like I said, my SIL wanted to talk to her himself before she took him, he made arrangements to drive here to be here before she loaded him up. She told me when she called a few days later she expressly did NOT want to be here when SIL was here, because she didn't want to deal with an arrogant know it all man! (she called me after she got a chewing out on the phone from my daughter for picking the buck up early. )

But my question was not in the business aspect of it, it was asking if anyone knew of any reasons for him to behave this way and is there nothing that can be done, medically wise, to change him or help him. I know there are some cranky bad minded stud horses who really should be castrated. Maybe this buck is in that category.


----------



## AshleyFishy (Aug 23, 2013)

If the seller was honest and let it be known the buck was a handful.. No I would not compromise. If it was not known to the buyer that the buck was aggressive then yes by all means I would try to work with the new owner. Especially since it was known the buck had a history of bad behavior. 

Sorry but with critters you can't always act like a retail business... people will walk all over you. Also with returns you can run into the trouble of introducing diseases and parasites onto your property. 

That is one reason I use a written sales agreement and you have to be flat out about the stock.


----------



## AshleyFishy (Aug 23, 2013)

SDBoerGoats said:
			
		

> But my question was not in the business aspect of it, it was asking if anyone knew of any reasons for him to behave this way and is there nothing that can be done, medically wise, to change him or help him. I know there are some cranky bad minded stud horses who really should be castrated. Maybe this buck is in that category.


Sorry for going off on business opinions... but yeah it sounds like he might be just a mean buck. Castration may help or it might just make a cranky wether..lol. 

Don't know till you try.  good luck though.


----------



## SDBoerGoats (Aug 23, 2013)

Ashley, I  feel my SIL was honest, he even set up an appointment to talk with her about handling him. He didn't sell this buck to get rid of him. HE really liked him a lot, and he actually sold his whole herd that he was keeping here, does and all, totaling 35 goats. 
I am working with this lady, she has already reserved 2 doelings and a buckling out of my full blood does due this winter. So I am trying to keep good working relations with her. I feel bad that the buck is being this nasty, he has gone above and beyond what he did here, I had no problems with tearing down fences or ramming down buildings. 

Again, I only wanted to know if anyone thought there was a reason he acts this way, and nothing seems to make him happy. If there was something that could help mellow him out.


----------



## jodief100 (Aug 23, 2013)

Some animals just have a bad temperament.  I don't of anything that will cure it if love, attention and plenty of what he needs hasn't.


----------

